# Stella Artois Clone



## Stagger (16/3/05)

Hi guys i just had a Stella Artois and thought it was great, would anybody have a all grain version it would be greatly appreciated.

Stagger
:super:


----------



## Rod (16/3/05)

Grumpies partial is a nice drop


----------



## KoNG (16/3/05)

such a weird beast is stella...
i essentially cannot stand the stuff  , yet a mate who likes many similar beers to myself... quite enjoys it.
but i (read: my mate) seconds rod... he enjoys the grumps version.

i dislike both.!


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (16/3/05)

KoNG said:


> such a weird beast is stella...
> i essentially cannot stand the stuff  , yet a mate who likes many similar beers to myself... quite enjoys it.
> but i (read: my mate) seconds rod... he enjoys the grumps version.
> 
> ...



Is that like 'two wrongs make a right'?


----------



## Rod (16/3/05)

Does that mean you do not like 

me

you mate

stella

or all of the above

:beerbang:


----------



## Stagger (16/3/05)

Well I must say I through it saw great, or I must have been really thirsty. I also tried Bees Nees I thought that was not so good, still keen on a recipe for the Stella if any one has one.

Cheers

Stagger
:super:


----------



## KoNG (16/3/05)

ha ha ha... nah, "i loves ya's all"


edit: "i dont love stella"


----------



## State of the Mind (10/3/10)

Batch Size
10 Gallons

Grains
14.00 pounds German Pilsen Malt (2-Row): Color (L): 1.5 L
0.66 pounds German Light Munich Malt Color (L): 5-6 L
4.00 pounds German Wheat Malt Light Color (L): 1.5-2 L
0.50 pounds American Dextrin (Cara-Pils) Malt Color (L): 1 L

Hops
1.00 ounces Perle 8.25% Pellets @ 60 minutes
0.80 ounces Hallertauer Gold 4.5% Pellets @ 30 minutes
0.60 ounces Hallertauer Gold 4.5% Pellets @ 5 minutes
0.60 ounces Hallertauer Gold 4.5% Pellets @ 0 minutes

Yeast
WYEAST Kolsh 2565 Liquid

Fermentation
Primary: 7 days @ 45 60 F
Lager: 28 days @ 36 45 F
Age: 28 days @ 50 55 F

Notes: Use a 24-48 hour diactyl rest between Primary and Lagering.

Not by me, recipie found: [post="0"]Stella clone[/post]


----------



## gava (10/3/10)

i tried a stelle clone recipe but I stuffed it up so much its nearly tipable (was my first beer on my new brew rig.. didn't go to plan)

If you try a recipe and its nice i'd love to hear the results..


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/10)

This was discussed earlier in the week, with some valuable insights from the guy who actually makes the stuff


----------



## Nick JD (10/3/10)

BribieG said:


> This was discussed earlier in the week, with some valuable insights from the guy who actually makes the stuff



200,000 liters ... you'd better be a thirsty boy!


----------



## eddy401 (31/3/11)

Rod said:


> Grumpies partial is a nice drop



do you have any idea on a k&B version? im also going for a stella artois clone but need it pretty simple

:icon_cheers:


----------

